# Problema con P3A de R.Elliott



## Emi77 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola compañeros.
Monte una etapada del proyecto 3A de Elliott, pero tengo un problemita que al alimentarlo se queman un par de componentes.
Dejo el enlace y detallo lo que sucede.
Al alimentar el circuito el led hace un leve destello, y la resistencia R7 se quema (larga humo), inmediatamente desconecto todo (siempre pruebo por primera vez las etapas conectadas a una serie y un foco de 25w), y luego de verificar la integridad de los componentes, queda quemado el Led, R7 y Q3 (juntura base-colector queda totalmente con continuidad). Reemplace esos componentes y sucededio exactamente lo mismo.
La placa la revise varias veces y no veo nada fuera de lugar, el layout que estoy utilizando, es similar al que rod produce, tampoco hay pistas unidas ni nada por el estilo.

Lo unico que he cambiado son los transistores, he usado mje15030/31 en vez de los mje15034/35 y el par de salida 2SC5200/2SA1943 que todos tienen la misma disposicion de pines, y C1 un electrolitico no polarizado.

Lo estoy alimentando con +-35v y la fuente es un multiplicador de capacitancia que esta en la pagina de Rod.

Enlace:
60-80W Power Amplifier
60-80W Power Amplifier

Saludos y Gracias!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Es extraño, los proyectos de Rod Elliott siempre funcionan a la primera, revisaste que no hubiese algun transistor al revez?


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 23, 2010)

Si, y parece estar todo en su lugar, voy a revisar  un par de veces mas, pero esta todo igual que en el layout.
Me queda la duda de si puede ser algo de la fuente o del trafo (es nuevo), no tengo otro de 25-0-25 como para probar, solo uno de 12-0-12.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Algo que acabo de notar es que si te estas guiando por la cerigrafia del PCB tal vez colocaste el Q1, Q2 y Q3 al revez. El pinout de los BC546 es E-B-C, en el Q1 y Q2 los Emisores deberian ir juntos y de alli al Colector del Q3, creo que la cerigrafía esta mal... Saludos


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 23, 2010)

Estan bien colocados, si miras el BC546 por la parte plana el pinout es C-B-E, los tres transistores (Q1/2/3) estan bien colocados. Q1 y Q2 estan unidos en los emisores en la pista dode se encuentra el puente y de ahi estan unidos al colector de Q3. En los bc no creo que este el problema.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 23, 2010)

Lo que te hubieras ahorrado en solo medir los pinout de los transistores, si compras transistores estos bienen con otra distribucion ( aveces no es frecuente). Tu solucion es chequear los BD140 y BD139 por que estos estan mal soldados mira su Datasheet, solo desueldalos y giralos 180º.


Etolipoz
--------

Nota , lo revise y usaste los mje por lo que estarian bien, el asunto es apareaste Q1 y Q2.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

Emi:
Tenés mal el PCB (que además no podés publicarlo...así que sacalo). El LED esta conectado entre -V y la base de Q3, pero no tiene la conexión de R8 al anodo y a la base de Q3. Corregí eso y volvé a probar...*pero quitá el PCB*.

EDITO:
PSSSSS...No dije nada....me equivoqué de resistencia...es que la que está una por medio a la derecha también parece decir *R8*...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Te recomiendo que midas el pinout de los transistores, algunos sino la mayoría vienen asi:







Tambien vi algo raro en los BD


----------



## Estampida (Sep 23, 2010)

La placa esta bien hecha, por lo que saca los transistores y midelos, uno siempre confia en lo que compra por lo que nunca le han vendido componentes piratas. Ademas en este foro esta prohibido subir las placas de Elliott Sound Products. Suerte con tu amplificador yno distingo el color del led, rojo o verde.


----------



## Emi77 (Sep 23, 2010)

Bueno al parecer esta funcionando bien ahora...cambie todos los BC546 por unos BC547 que tenia, y no se quemo nada al alimentar el circuito.
El DC offset oscila entre 15 y 16mv, supongo que esta bien.
Hay algun problema en usar los 547 que soportan menor voltaje que los 546? (la alimentacion es de +-35v).

Ahora elimino el layout de la placa, solo lo puse para que me ayuden a resolver el problemita, ya que respeto lo que Rod pide respecto de sus pcb.

Gracias a todos por darme una mano!!
Saludos!


----------

